# aizen, gerard valkyrie, and lille barro vs one punch man verse



## nyugimon (Mar 11, 2018)

-all heroes are immediately alerted to their presence
-saitama is limited to what he's shown so far
-there might be some civilians watching from afar

battle 1: everyone starts in base, in-character. hostages could possibly be used
battle 2: everyone starts at maximum power, bloodlusted with no hostages

how does this go? if team 1 stomps i can remove azn's immortality


----------



## Steven (Mar 11, 2018)

Even more people on the moon

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 11, 2018)

They cant kill Gerard


----------



## Keishin (Mar 11, 2018)

J★J♥ said:


> They cant kill Gerard


They can't kill anyone but only Lille is not getting kicked to the moon.


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 11, 2018)

Keishin said:


> They can't kill anyone but only Lille is not getting kicked to the moon.


I don't remember what its called but what stops gerard from openin portal and going back ?


----------



## Steven (Mar 11, 2018)

J★J♥ said:


> I don't remember what its called but what stops gerard from openin portal and going back ?


The Portal calls Shadow


----------



## Daio (Mar 11, 2018)

Lille likely solos.


----------



## shunsui1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Lilles schrift is the biggest problem as it ignores durability and pierces any thing.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Informative 1


----------



## shunsui1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Doesn't mean they win I'm just saying that is important and since everyone is in character saitama will let himself get hit. I don't know about boros


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2018)

Boros kicks them into the sun

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 11, 2018)

To my knowledge no real conter to xaxis

Genos is getting momo'd 

Bfr is only option for quincy before lillie goes final form gabriel horn, thor does damage control titan.

If Juha's senses got cucked then everyone's pussy is getting grabbed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## nyugimon (Mar 12, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> If Juha's senses got cucked then everyone's pussy is getting grabbed.



aizen the sex offender .


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 12, 2018)

> Can't kill anyone
> Despite a bunch of people being continental lvl and above...
>Despite being  faster than any Belch char here
>Any character from Belch soloing OPM
Wew lad...Belch wanking still going strong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 12, 2018)

A stale-mate at worst since Gerard and Lille cant be killed by conventional means

X-Axis should be dodgeable with OPM high-tiers far superior speed

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kroczilla (Mar 12, 2018)

if this is EOS aizen then the OPMverse gonna get trolled something fierce

Reactions: Agree 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 12, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> > Can't kill anyone
> > Despite a bunch of people being continental lvl and above...
> >Despite being  faster than any Belch char here
> >Any character from Belch soloing OPM
> Wew lad...Belch wanking still going strong.


What wank?

Juha fell for ks twice 

Lillie is still not dead 

Thor wasn't killed he had to be re absorbed to juha


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 12, 2018)

Too much hax on team bleach, prrtty sure none of them have tp resistence, and they can't handle lille in volstanding, Aizen is immortal so he can't die. 

This is how it'll go;

- Aizen uses KS on boros, and boros sends everybody to the moon GG

- or uses it on saitama which will have the same effect, only in this scenario everyone gets a punch

Aizen can solo the verse, KS the right people and its a wrap.


----------



## shunsui1 (Mar 12, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> > Can't kill anyone
> > Despite a bunch of people being continental lvl and above...
> >Despite being  faster than any Belch char here
> >Any character from Belch soloing OPM
> Wew lad...Belch wanking still going strong.



Crying wank but ignore hax.... Nice


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 12, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> A stale-mate at worst since Gerard and Lille cant be killed by conventional means
> 
> X-Axis should be dodgeable with OPM high-tiers far superior speed



Yes, ignore the hax of Aizen's KS where just looking at it fucks you up to the point that even your future sight that can see every single timeline can still fuck you.

Yes, ignore the fact that Gerard was never even KILLED in battle and had to be absorbed completely, body and soul, to die(something I highly doubt any OPM character can do).

And even if they can dodge X-Axis, they can't do shit to Lille he just won't regen from and be untouchable otherwise in his Volstandigt form.

Hell, Saitama or Tatsumaki attacking Gerard is the absolute WORST thing that can happen to them.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Alita (Mar 12, 2018)

Aizen and Gerald are non factors here. Only possible threat is lilie and he's too slow to tag any top tier with anything.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 12, 2018)

They cant kill Gerard either, but in return he cant do shit to the stronger characters on the OPM-side

Lille as you said is the only one who could have harmed OPM chars with the offensive part of X-Axis (Spastial piercing hax), but he is too damned slow to tag them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shunsui1 (Mar 12, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> They cant kill Gerard either, but in return he cant do shit to the stronger characters on the OPM-side
> 
> Lille as you said is the only one who could have harmed OPM chars with the offensive part of X-Axis (Spastial piercing hax), but he is too damned slow to tag them



Thank you. It's only because of hax I'll admit that he's the biggest issue. Speed is another subject


----------



## Keishin (Mar 12, 2018)

Why is Yhwach's TK feat using free falling speed for peak speed Ichigo again instead of the normal speed of his shunpo or atleast why is there no high end for it. Sounds like Aizen could easily match these guys if that was the case.


----------



## Daio (Mar 12, 2018)

Keishin said:


> Why is Yhwach's TK feat using free falling speed for peak speed Ichigo again instead of the normal speed of his shunpo or atleast why is there no high end for it. Sounds like Aizen could easily match these guys if that was the case.


Because "calc stacking" and you know, doing whatever possible to keep Bleach down seems to be a trend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 12, 2018)

The fuck outta here with this victim mentality. If you think we're evil assholes who want to keep something down for whatever reason then fucking leave. No one is forcing you to stay.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Alita (Mar 12, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> They cant kill Gerard either, but in return he cant do shit to the stronger characters on the OPM-side
> 
> Lille as you said is the only one who could have harmed OPM chars with the offensive part of X-Axis (Spastial piercing hax), but he is too damned slow to tag them



Last I checked the most Gerard has tanked/regened from are island+ attacks. OPM top tiers are continent level.


----------



## Keishin (Mar 12, 2018)

Daio said:


> Because "calc stacking" and you know, doing whatever possible to keep Bleach down seems to be a trend.


What calc stacking all you need to do is use free falling speed for Ichigo's normal shunpo speed instead of his peak speed  I thought we don't use deliberate low ends here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alita (Mar 12, 2018)

Last I checked the calc for yhwach's TK was based on the assumed speed of the elevator folks were riding in. It had nothing to do with any freefall speed for ichigo.


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 12, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> The fuck outta here with this victim mentality. If you think we're evil assholes who want to keep something down for whatever reason then fucking leave. No one is forcing you to stay.



Someone is a bit touchy I see.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Keishin (Mar 12, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Last I checked the calc for yhwach's TK was based on the assumed speed of the elevator folks were riding in. It had nothing to do with any freefall speed for ichigo.


The distance he lifted does not the timeframe.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 12, 2018)

Nah fam...


Xhominid said:


> Someone is a bit touchy I see.


Not touchy ...just not into this mentality..
" People don't agree with my wank ?"
"Oh..they must be evil assholes who don't want to Belch succeed "
When in reality most people don't even give a shit anymore

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Daio (Mar 12, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> The fuck outta here with this victim mentality. If you think we're evil assholes who want to keep something down for whatever reason then fucking leave. No one is forcing you to stay.


Lol, you're too funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daio (Mar 12, 2018)

Keishin said:


> What calc stacking all you need to do is use free falling speed for Ichigo's normal shunpo speed instead of his peak speed  I thought we don't use deliberate low ends here.


Pretty sure that's what they used. However, really and truly they should have used diving speed, doesn't change the result by much but hey.


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 12, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Not touchy ...just not into this mentality..
> " People don't agree with my wank ?"
> "Oh..they must be evil assholes who don't want to Belch succeed "
> When in reality most people don't even give a shit anymore



Considering people was quick and gleeful that the destroying the world feat doesn't work for Bleach, I wouldn't actually say that.

And again, people really DIDN'T care about Bleach and never actually really tried to calc it like they do with Naruto and One Piece, that's a fact that I and others in the past have come to.

Bleach IS the way it is because of negligence, but there's no point in beating that dead horse so we leave it lie.


----------



## Keishin (Mar 12, 2018)

Daio said:


> Pretty sure that's what they used. However, really and truly they should have used diving speed, doesn't change the result by much but hey.


Nah it's clearly the peak speed being free fall I just did the calc and it got about the same distance that we're using.


----------



## Daio (Mar 12, 2018)

Keishin said:


> Nah it's clearly the peak speed being free fall I just did the calc and it got about the same distance that we're using.


That can't be right. They applied free fall to the week timeframe, which applies to Ichigo's normal Shunpo.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 12, 2018)

Daio said:


> Lol, you're too funny.


I mean, i try to be..but still not as funny as your salt is

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes,cause i'm the one all butthurt that my favorite series isn't wanked by others like i wank it.
Oh..wait..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keishin (Mar 12, 2018)

Daio said:


> That can't be right. They applied free fall to the week timeframe, which applies to Ichigo's normal Shunpo.


Using these I can get the same distance from the peak speed though. 

I guess they used terminal velocity although even then that is more.


----------



## Daio (Mar 12, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Yes,cause i'm the one all butthurt that my favorite series isn't wanked by others like i wank it.
> Oh..wait..


I take it back, you're not funny, just in your feelings.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 12, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Last I checked the most Gerard has tanked/regened from are island+ attacks. OPM top tiers are continent level.



Checked how he powered up into his last state again, and there was still frozen pieces of his feet left when he regend

Yeah, he gets erased then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 13, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Checked how he powered up into his last state again, and there was still frozen pieces of his feet left when he regend
> 
> Yeah, he gets erased then



Nah, it was from pure energy because of Hitsugaya's ice nullifying everything when freezes something.Also blasting him will just kill the attacker because of hoffnung.

X-Axis needs to be aimdodged and for that you nee to know how it works.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Daio (Mar 13, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Checked how he powered up into his last state again, and there was still frozen pieces of his feet left when he regend
> 
> Yeah, he gets erased then


He didn't regenerate from his legs. As reiatsu said, he seemingly regenerated from pure energy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## nyugimon (Mar 13, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Lille as you said is the only one who could have harmed OPM chars with the offensive part of X-Axis (Spastial piercing hax), but he is too damned slow to tag them



they can't do anything to hurt lille either right? so i guess it'd be a battle of stamina; assuming lille cannot stay in vollstandig forever (time limit for instance) then opm would eventually win. but if opm gets tired from all the running then mr. barro can eventually pick them off one by one.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 13, 2018)

nyugimon said:


> they can't do anything to hurt lille either right? so i guess it'd be a battle of stamina; assuming lille cannot stay in vollstandig forever (time limit for instance) then opm would eventually win. but if opm gets tired from all the running then mr. barro can eventually pick them off one by one.


No time limit on xaxis bro just further chicken evolution


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 13, 2018)

You all do realize Gerard is the worst possible match up for Saitama right?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 13, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> You all do realize Gerard is the worst possible match up for Saitama right?


I would imagine bfr or mindfuck will get better results than physically dealing with him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 13, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> I would imagine bfr or mindfuck will get better results than physically dealing with him.


But without any knowledge Saitama might be tempted to spare with Gerard

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 13, 2018)

Welp...now i've just imagined how big would Gerard get if he regenerated by Miracle from a serious punch from Saitama (not debating if he can or not right now). That would be some Asura's Wrath size right there...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## nyugimon (Mar 13, 2018)

Ysmir01 said:


> Welp...now i've just imagined how big would Gerard get if he regenerated by Miracle from a serious punch from Saitama (not debating if he can or not right now). That would be some Asura's Wrath size right there...



i bet he'd break the planet in half just by standing on it .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 13, 2018)

nyugimon said:


> i bet he'd break the planet in half just by standing on it .


"You fool didn't I just explain you can't punch hoff'ng"

Well if punching your stupid sword is bad then il just punch you...

And that's how we would get fanfic Titan Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duke Ysmir01 (Mar 13, 2018)

nyugimon said:


> i bet he'd break the planet in half just by standing on it .





Gunstarvillain said:


> And that's how we would get fanfic Titan Thor




Just replace Wyzen with Gerard (same size)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 13, 2018)

Ysmir01 said:


> Just replace Wyzen with Gerard (same size)


And Gerard won't stop growing either if Saitama is able to beat him like Asura did to Wyzen...

Dear god, I wonder how huge Gerard will ultimately be by the time he kills Saitama?


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 13, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> And Gerard won't stop growing either if Saitama is able to beat him like Asura did to Wyzen...
> 
> Dear god, I wonder how huge Gerard will ultimately be by the time he kills Saitama?


Inf levels


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 14, 2018)

nyugimon said:


> they can't do anything to hurt lille either right? so i guess it'd be a battle of stamina; assuming lille cannot stay in vollstandig forever (time limit for instance) then opm would eventually win. but if opm gets tired from all the running then mr. barro can eventually pick them off one by one.



They could varporize his ass when he is in base before X-Axis can activiate, thats in Scenario 1 though

Scenario 2 is a stale-mate

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Divell (Mar 14, 2018)

While Gerard is unkillable and only gets stronger, all they need to do is BFR him. The real game changers are Lille and Aizen, where one is intangible so no amount of brute force or durability will protect the enemy from him, and Aizen's Kyoka Suigetsu where all it takes nowadays is for the enemy to take a glance and you're already under "Perfect Hypnosis".


----------



## Imagine (Mar 14, 2018)

Some of you are very idealistic. Gerard is getting punted to the sun by either Boros/Garou/Saitama or TK'd by Tatsumaki. Aizen is getting blitzed to hell and back. I guess some of you forgot about the hilarious speed difference?

Lille suffers the same fate in base, stalemates powered up.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 14, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Some of you are very idealistic. Gerard is getting punted to the sun by either Boros/Garou/Saitama or TK'd by Tatsumaki. Aizen is getting blitzed to hell and back. I guess some of you forgot about the hilarious speed difference?
> 
> Lille suffers the same fate in base, stalemates powered up.



Says we out there with the chitchat then goes ahead n does the same thing.

I ain't mad

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## IdioticGamer (Mar 14, 2018)

No one in Bleach can probably kill 'God' so he wins gg.




*Spoiler*: __ 





I'm joking.
Each Bleach individual here can take a huge chunk of OPM and keep coming back. Why is this ongoing?


----------



## Alita (Mar 14, 2018)

I'm pretty confident Gerard regening/coming back from anything is a no limits fallacy anyway. 

By this logic a full power Kamehameha from Super saiyan blue goku can't kill him either. We all know that's BS.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 14, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> I'm pretty confident Gerard regening/coming back from anything is a no limits fallacy anyway.
> 
> By this logic a full power Kamehameha from Super saiyan blue goku can't kill him either. We all know that's BS.


Was just about to post the same thing


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 15, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> I'm pretty confident Gerard regening/coming back from anything is a no limits fallacy anyway.
> 
> By this logic a full power Kamehameha from Super saiyan blue goku can't kill him either. We all know that's BS.



No one is saying he regens from anything, but people are pretending he can come back from getting vaped in the normal way considering we already seen that doesn't work since Gerard regenerated into an Energy Being form.


----------



## shunsui1 (Mar 15, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> I'm pretty confident Gerard regening/coming back from anything is a no limits fallacy anyway.
> 
> By this logic a full power Kamehameha from Super saiyan blue goku can't kill him either. We all know that's BS.



I agree. That's why the only case I would make is for Lille due to being extremely hax. Not touching anybody else in this debate.


----------



## Daio (Mar 15, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> I'm pretty confident Gerard regening/coming back from anything is a no limits fallacy anyway.
> 
> By this logic a full power Kamehameha from Super saiyan blue goku can't kill him either. We all know that's BS.


It wouldn't. It's shown that Gerard doesn't need a body to regenerate and his power is based on conceptual shit.


----------



## Alita (Mar 15, 2018)

Daio said:


> It wouldn't. It's shown that Gerard doesn't need a body to regenerate and his power is based on conceptual shit.



So your gonna seriously argue a universe buster can't kill Gerard? 

If the guy truly was unkillable to that extent he'd be unstoppable in his own verse but he clearly is not.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> I would imagine bfr or mindfuck will get better results than physically dealing with him.


sending him to the moon is always a good option.

 Also it's funny how you guys are basically treating Gerard as some kind of Hulk wank incarnation and no one has mentioned it at all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daio (Mar 15, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> So your gonna seriously argue a universe buster can't kill Gerard?
> 
> If the guy truly was unkillable to that extent he'd be unstoppable in his own verse but he clearly is not.


Are you seriously going to argue against what is stated and shown in the manga?

"clearly is not", based on what? Gerard was killed by the Auswhalen. Nothing else could put him down.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Imagine (Mar 15, 2018)

This is like the Aizen Hogy argument runback.


----------



## Affectugender (Mar 15, 2018)

With the way, these Bleach wankers explain Lille's and Gerard's power why is Naruto considered the top dog of hst? lol
Reading through this thread Bleach should be banned due to how much wankers can wank that nlf.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imagine (Mar 15, 2018)

Because it's pretty rare. Threads like these don't happen as often tbh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 15, 2018)

> Gerard surviving against Goku..and you people say that you weren;t wanking ...
 No sir...
GTFO

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Imagine (Mar 15, 2018)

Just to get some confirmation. 

@Sablés 

Does Gerard's regen operate on a conceptual level? From what I remember, it doesn't. Kenny, Hitsu, Bya couldn't kill him simply because he was stronger and they couldn't completely do away with his body.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 15, 2018)

Daio said:


> Are you seriously going to argue against what is stated and shown in the manga?
> 
> "clearly is not", based on what? Gerard was killed by the Auswhalen. Nothing else could put him down.


I think he just wants you to agree to the most damage he took before "being defeated" its easier for me to convey these things without making it seem insulting your intelligence.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 15, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> sending him to the moon is always a good option.
> 
> Also it's funny how you guys are basically treating Gerard as some kind of Hulk wank incarnation and no one has mentioned it at all.


We meme'd him for 3 seconds but his kit is basically after death he is res'd with a buff period.

Juha just took his shit back is all.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 15, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Just to get some confirmation.
> 
> @Sablés
> 
> Does Gerard's regen operate on a conceptual level? From what I remember, it doesn't. Kenny, Hitsu, Bya couldn't kill him simply because he was stronger and they couldn't completely do away with his body.


Poorly explained bullshit. Shocking, I know.

Gerard calls his power miracles, which taken at face value, implies conceptual bullshit. His explanation for how his powers work is contrived nonsense, but the takeaway is that his powers originate from the same principle - They're reactive to the actions of his opponents.

-Break his sword and you get that damage reflected on you.
-Damage him and he revives even stronger

The reason I'm seeing some (rather obnoxious imo) posts about him coming back from anything, is because Hitsugaya throws a wrench into the mix with his asspulled ability; his Ice showed that he could freeze the effects of The Miracle by encasing Gerard's sword. He freezes Gerard's body and destroys him with Byakuya's help.  Logically, Gerard shouldn't have come back after this, but he does, and in a different way from the previous instances. Instead of regenerating from body parts (which as I mentioned were frozen and inoperative), he returns from the spirit energy in the air, and without a core of any kind.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2018)

Gerard coming back from a Saitama attack isn’t a no limit fallacy, quickly whining about it being a NLF is a nice deflection tactic tho.

No one even claim he can come back from any attack.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> For Gerard:
> 
> 1 - Has he ever regenerated from an attack like OPM can dish out ? Proof that Miracle will work ?
> 2 - How is he gonna go back to Earth as, literally, OPM can punch him to the Moon or just into orbit ?



1. From what was visible before his last powerup, there was still frozen pieces of his body left so no
2. As long as they dont hit Gerards sword (Reflects the amount of damage in it back at the attacker) that should work as a BFR


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> 2. As long as they dont hit Gerards sword (Reflects the amount of damage in it back at the attacker) that should work as a BFR


this shit is NLF.

 so you think that sword is unbreakable? or some kind of invincible artifact that can reflect every shit that has damage it.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 15, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> this shit is NLF.
> 
> so you think that sword is unbreakable?



Putting words in my mouth there shade

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Putting words in my mouth there shade



what did I put in your mouth.

 I was asking if you "think".-> that's literally not putting the word on your mouth that's trying to confirm what your stance about the sword.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 15, 2018)

What's OPM's speed?


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 15, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> what did I put in your mouth.
> 
> I was asking if you "think".-> that's literally not putting the word on your mouth that's trying to confirm what your stance about the sword.



> "This shit is NLF"
> Implying i think its unbreakable against cosmic attacks

You're better than this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2018)

Sablés said:


> What's OPM's speed?



relativistic. something.

I don't really remember the exact value.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2018)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> > "This shit is NLF"
> > Implying i think its unbreakable against cosmic attacks
> 
> You're better than this



I'm saying the statement you drop is NLF.

which is true. then I ask a question about your stance.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 15, 2018)

So, the only survivor is Lille and IF he starts released. And even then it's a stalemate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Huey Freeman (Mar 15, 2018)

whenever I see @Mr. Black Leg debate @Black Leg Sanji I think its the same guy arguing with himself

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 15, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> So, the only survivor is Lille and IF he starts released. And even then it's a stalemate.



depends on tatsumaki really,

 if she can manipulate intangible shit or not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 15, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> depends on tatsumaki really,
> 
> if she can manipulate intangible shit or not.



I'm pretty sure that it has not been shown that she can, so yeah, stalemate in that case. NLF if we say she can.



Huey Freeman said:


> whenever I see @Mr. Black Leg debate @Black Leg Sanji I think its the same guy arguing with himself



That legit made me laugh.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 15, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> I'm saying the statement you drop is NLF.
> 
> which is true. then I ask a question about your stance.




I'd imagine it would break into small pieces after one continent-lvl attack, but the damage could still reflect back since it didnt get erased completely

Its just a minor inconvenience as disarming him or just punching him in the face sending him into orbit would be enough for a win


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 15, 2018)

Keishin said:


> What calc stacking all you need to do is use free falling speed for Ichigo's normal shunpo speed instead of his peak speed  I thought we don't use deliberate low ends here.


Are you dumb ?
Ichigo's shunpo is not a fucking freefall
It derivates from a fucking calc


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 15, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Are you dumb ?


Isn’t it obvious iwan?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Keishin (Mar 15, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> Are you dumb ?
> Ichigo's shunpo is not a fucking freefall
> It derivates from a fucking calc


9 hours of peak human free falling speed or 7 days of peak human free falling speed does not sound like a shunpo that derivates from a calc being used for 9 hours or 7 days.


----------



## Alita (Mar 15, 2018)

Huey Freeman said:


> Gerard coming back from a Saitama attack isn’t a no limit fallacy, quickly whining about it being a NLF is a nice deflection tactic tho.
> 
> No one even claim he can come back from any attack.



Saitama's punches pack far greater destructive power than anything Gerard has come back from tho. 

And Daio thinks he can come back from fucking universe busting attacks....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Mar 15, 2018)

Sablés said:


> Poorly explained bullshit. Shocking, I know.
> 
> Gerard calls his power miracles, which taken at face value, implies conceptual bullshit. His explanation for how his powers work is contrived nonsense, but the takeaway is that his powers originate from the same principle - They're reactive to the actions of his opponents.
> 
> ...


So Kubo being Kubo nibbas taking shit to the extreme. Got it. Thanks, Kouhai.


----------



## Daio (Mar 16, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Saitama's punches pack far greater destructive power than anything Gerard has come back from tho.
> 
> And Daio thinks he can come back from fucking universe busting attacks....


Lol. If you want to continue ignoring the Manga, that's not my problem.

Although, if this is Universe level+ (4-D) he should die.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 16, 2018)

You all realize that bfr to the moon is useless because everyone has teleport or dimensional travel right?

In character OPM characters will lose to KS, in the second scenario they will get killed by x-axis despite the speed difference simply because they don't know how it works, or because of breaking hofnung by accident.

Aizen is fused with KS so it needs to be killed before anyone else.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Mar 16, 2018)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesnt Lille's X axis allow him to pierce anything between him and his target, regardless of distance? If so, how are anyone from OPM-verse supposed to dodge it, when there is nothing to even dodge in the first place? And they cant harm him once both his eyes are opened. How are they stalemating him, when he can kill them but they cant do shit to him?


----------



## Stermor (Mar 16, 2018)

Ayy lmao said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesnt Lille's X axis allow him to pierce anything between him and his target, regardless of distance? If so, how are anyone from OPM-verse supposed to dodge it, when there is nothing to even dodge in the first place? And they cant harm him once both his eyes are opened. How are they stalemating him, when he can kill them but they cant do shit to him?



well they can dogde by moving faster then lille can register what he is shooting at isn't there anymore.. it becomes a stalemate he can't hit anything, they can't kill him.. 

it is the only option bleach has. 

btw does anyone think saitama could just do the same thing as what he did against geryuganshoop. lille firing his  x axis against saitama.. and then saitama oh are you blowing wind at me. then blowing lille out of existence?  pretty much the only way i could see this ending


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 16, 2018)

Ayy lmao said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesnt Lille's X axis allow him to pierce anything between him and his target, regardless of distance? If so, how are anyone from OPM-verse supposed to dodge it, when there is nothing to even dodge in the first place? And they cant harm him once both his eyes are opened. How are they stalemating him, when he can kill them but they cant do shit to him?



Uuuuh ... By not being even see-able ? If I have a gun that can destroy anything it touches, doesn't mean it will always hit. 

George Foreman would be the best boxer ever.


----------



## Affectugender (Mar 16, 2018)

??? Why is Lille's X axis hurting Saitama at all? He can just tank that shot can't he? Just cause it's attack can blow fodders apart doesn't mean its going to hurt someone with planet level durability


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 16, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> ??? Why is Lille's X axis hurting Saitama at all? He can just tank that shot can't he? Just cause it's attack can blow fodders apart doesn't mean its going to hurt someone with planet level durability


If my Yentsui vs Barro thread is anything to go by, it apparently negates durability and can harm someone that’s continent level and far faster than he is.

I’m naturally skeptical of this.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Mar 16, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> Uuuuh ... By not being even see-able ? If I have a gun that can destroy anything it touches, doesn't mean it will always hit.
> 
> George Foreman would be the best boxer ever.


Isn't Lille Mach 500? How fast are OPM top tiers? Difference between your example and Lile's power is X-axis doesnt only ignore durability, it ignores distance as well. Unless you are way waay faster than Lille, you shouldn't be able to evade it. assuming that you know about X-axis, of course.




Stermor said:


> well they can dogde by moving faster then lille can register what he is shooting at isn't there anymore.. it becomes a stalemate he can't hit anything, they can't kill him..
> 
> it is the only option bleach has.
> 
> btw does anyone think saitama could just do the same thing as what he did against geryuganshoop. lille firing his x axis against saitama.. and then saitama oh are you blowing wind at me. then blowing lille out of existence? pretty much the only way i could see this ending


They cant dodge X-axis, unless you mean aim-dodge. You cant dodge the attack itself, there is nothing to dodge.

No, Saitama cant do that. Saitama has never blown anyone out of existence.




Affectugender said:


> ??? Why is Lille's X axis hurting Saitama at all? He can just tank that shot can't he? Just cause it's attack can blow fodders apart doesn't mean its going to hurt someone with planet level durability



. Unless Saitama has spatial erasure resistance, he isnt tanking shit.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 16, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> ??? Why is Lille's X axis hurting Saitama at all? He can just tank that shot can't he? Just cause it's attack can blow fodders apart doesn't mean its going to hurt someone with planet level durability


Spatical damage is not physical. He doesn't fire ammo at all.

WHATEVER IS IN HIS SIGHTS WHEN THE TRIGGER IS PULLED IS INSTANTLY VAPED. 

WHILE HE'S SEALED HIS SHOTS EXPLODED TOWN OR CITY NUMBERS NOT SURE WHAT WE AGREED ON BECAUSE IT'S IRRELEVANT TO HIS TRUE RANGED CAPABILITIES 

Gotta make sure that shit sticks out.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 16, 2018)

Doesn't OPM have a bunch of regenerators ? Regen coupled with relativistic speed should add some survability against Lille  .
Also pretty sure Volstandig goes bye bye if you damage their halos ..


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 16, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> Doesn't OPM have a bunch of regenerators ? Regen coupled with relativistic speed should add some survability against Lille  .
> Also pretty sure Volstandig goes bye bye if you damage their halos ..


My bro 
Who in opm has a god reflect zan or shuns bankai even then he still is alive 

Lillie is intangible or you got something for that too eh?


----------



## Affectugender (Mar 16, 2018)

Ayy lmao said:


> . Unless Saitama has spatial erasure resistance, he isnt tanking shit.



Oh wow, it managed to pierce a fodder. What a surprise. Show me where it says spatial erasure resistance lol. Just cause the shots can cause holes in fodders doesn't mean its piercing planet level durability.



Gunstarvillain said:


> Spatical damage is not physical. He doesn't fire ammo at all.


Proof it's spatial damage?? just cause it's not firing any ammo doesn't = ignore durability.

Wank has gone too far. Going through your logic means Lille can make holes into universal durability when it has been only shown to be used on town level characters.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 16, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Who in opm has a god reflect zan or shuns bankai even then he still is alive


How is this relevant to what i said ? Asside from that , are "god reflect zan" or shun's bankai the only ways to beat him ?


Gunstarvillain said:


> Lillie is intangible


You don't say...


Gunstarvillain said:


> got something for that too eh


Asside from being blitzed or getting mind-fucked by Psykos not really...but again, OPM has people capable of surviving him.


----------



## Keishin (Mar 16, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> How is this relevant to what i said ? Asside from that , are "god reflect zan" or shun's bankai the only ways to beat him ?
> 
> You don't say...
> 
> Asside from being blitzed or getting mind-fucked by Psykos not really...but again, OPM has people capable of surviving him.


i dont think saitama is one of those.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 16, 2018)

And ? Is Saitama the only member of OPM ?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 16, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> And ? Is Saitama the only member of OPM ?





iwandesu said:


> Are you dumb ?


Remember Rey

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Steven (Mar 16, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> > Gerard surviving against Goku..and you people say that you weren;t wanking ...
> No sir...
> GTFO


And some Narutowanker think that Goku cant kill Kaguya

Both statements are just stupid


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 16, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> And some Narutowanker think that Goku cant kill Kaguya


It’s easy to kill Kaguya














































Just pop her zit


----------



## Steven (Mar 16, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> It’s easy to kill Kaguya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or just put her in a big stone


----------



## Regicide (Mar 16, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> ??? Why is Lille's X axis hurting Saitama at all? He can just tank that shot can't he? Just cause it's attack can blow fodders apart doesn't mean its going to hurt someone with planet level durability


Really don't care to debate the actual outcome of this godawful matchup, but manga Saitama's not planet level, first of all.

Second, why is the question of tanking even coming up in this context? Energy isn't relevant to the efficacy of the ability in question.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 16, 2018)

Ayy lmao said:


> Isn't Lille Mach 500? How fast are OPM top tiers? Difference between your example and Lile's power is X-axis doesnt only ignore durability, it ignores distance as well. Unless you are way waay faster than Lille, you shouldn't be able to evade it. assuming that you know about X-axis, of course.


 
Sub-Relativistic something. I don't have the calc with me but sub-rel starts at mach 8800 so consider he is at least that fast.

Edit: found it :



12,666,666.667 m/s = mach 36929,05733819242. 

So, basically, 72 times faster than Lille.


----------



## shunsui1 (Mar 17, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> If my Yentsui vs Barro thread is anything to go by, it apparently negates durability and can harm someone that’s continent level and far faster than he is.
> 
> I’m naturally skeptical of this.



It's called hax for a reason my dude

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 17, 2018)

shunsui1 said:


> It's called hax for a reason my dude


...

You don’t think I’m aware?

I haven’t seen good evidence that it can do better than Yentsui’s ability which does bypass durability altogether.


----------



## shunsui1 (Mar 17, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> ...
> 
> You don’t think I’m aware?
> 
> I haven’t seen good evidence that it can do better than Yentsui’s ability which does bypass durability altogether.



Yentsui is apart of OPM?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 17, 2018)

shunsui1 said:


> Yentsui is apart of OPM?




I was referencing another thread

Ningen


----------



## shunsui1 (Mar 17, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> I was referencing another thread
> 
> Ningen


 let's stick to this one shall we?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ayy lmao (Mar 17, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> So, basically, 72 times faster than Lille.


The feat only scales to Saitama, and perhaps Boros. Perhaps. So Lille kills everyone else, unless Saitama kills him before he opens his eyes.



Affectugender said:


> Oh wow, it managed to pierce a fodder. What a surprise. Show me where it says spatial erasure resistance lol. Just cause the shots can cause holes in fodders doesn't mean its piercing planet level durability.


 "There are no bullets. It justs pierces everything between the muzzle and the target". He is not firing anything, anything between the gun and the target is pierced, regardless of distance.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 17, 2018)

The sub-relativistic feat scales to Monster Garou and Tatsumaki as well.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 17, 2018)

Garou is = Boros via word of god

Tatsumaki could beat Black Sperm going all out. (also word of god) Black Sperm could keep up with Monster Garou for a bit. I believe Tatsumaki also pulled a meteor down from space.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Mar 17, 2018)

Golden Sperm got his ass kicked by Garou, Tatsumaki can't get scaling from Boros because he would wreck her.

She gets scaling from the giant bullets from the ship.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Alita (Mar 17, 2018)

Daio said:


> Lol. If you want to continue ignoring the Manga, that's not my problem.
> 
> Although, if this is Universe level+ (4-D) he should die.



Don't ever remember it being stated that no destructive attack can kill him. Even if it did, it would still be NLF. It's the same logic we use for other verses.


----------



## Daio (Mar 18, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Don't ever remember it being stated that no destructive attack can kill him. Even if it did, it would still be NLF. It's the same logic we use for other verses.


It's like you ignored everything I said. I simply stated that Gerard has shown to regenerate without a body and his power is based on conceptual/emotional bs. Thus, simply annihilating his body with raw power isn't going to end him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Steven (Mar 18, 2018)

I can not remember that Gerard ever tanked something like that


----------



## Daio (Mar 18, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> I can not remember that Gerard ever tanked something like that


He hasn't but that's not very relevant.


----------



## Steven (Mar 18, 2018)

Daio said:


> He hasn't but that's not very relevant.


Ofc it is.A SP is much about his ballpark.

Or do you want to tell me he could survive a Punch from galactus as well?


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 18, 2018)

Daio said:


> He hasn't but that's not very relevant.



NLF 101.


----------



## Daio (Mar 18, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Ofc it is.A SP is much about his ballpark.
> 
> Or do you want to tell me he could survive a Punch from galactus as well?


What?

I don't know shit about Galactus.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 18, 2018)

Just going to say this again

Regen is unrelated to Durability.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Ayy lmao (Mar 18, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Ofc it is.A SP is much about his ballpark.
> 
> Or do you want to tell me he could survive a Punch from galactus as well?





Mr. Black Leg said:


> NLF 101.


If Gerad is indeed non-corporeal or is able to regenerate from literally nothing, then what the fuck is DC supposed to do to stop him from coming back? Next you're telling me Saitama can also kill Lille while he is intangible, because his DC is superior. Or Saitama's continental durability makes him immune to Aizen's Kyoka Suigetsu.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 18, 2018)

Depends how he comes back from having no body..if that's actually the case. If he comes back from pure energy, that too can be dispersed provided the attack is strong enough and aslo energy based. If there's conceptual shenanigans involed..then it becomes another matter entirely.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 18, 2018)

I understand there are those that don't understand and want to argue against  bleach completely due to reasons but it's clear as fuck who's here just to be a dickhead. 

treating miracle, xaxis like full counter is trick in a sense of what does said tech do how it operates, activation, milage out of use, drawbacks/recoil

For example 
With lille being perfect intangible and spat sniping that evolves into regen from nothing even if hit from high hax, aoa, teleporting, etc.

He was splashed by his most powerful attack and it split him into pieces.

To keep it short Valkyrie keeps Gerard from dying permanently only to wisk back buffed each death and the whole cursed blade business.

Thor could used as say he only got this far like the oaf that fought renji. But op must specify eh.

Xaxis is game changer unless you want to gimp him on purpose like shitty itachi matches


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Mar 18, 2018)

Since Stables-koon cleared how up Adult Hitsugayas freezing tech works, its seems that Gerard regend from visibly nothing (Unclear if its as little as a single atom or particle) as pure energy

Makes him a bitch to kill conventionaly, but punching him in the face sending him onto the moon or throwing him far into the solar system with TK would still work


----------



## Daio (Mar 18, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> teleport have range.
> 
> You can't just claim they can teleport from 1 continent to another let alone from one planet to another when they haven't done shit even close to that.
> 
> Bleach may have the ability to port but we have no clue how far their range is. It is NLF to assume their range is beyond the planet or even outside of Japan Considering they haven't even done shit close to covering the whole Japan as far as I recall.


Even though they teleport from dimension to dimension?


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 18, 2018)

Is it now only assumed that their dimension gates have limits now? When traveling from the afterlife to the real world is all too casual in bleach


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 18, 2018)

Gunstarvillain said:


> Is it now only assumed that their dimension gates have limits now? When traveling from the afterlife to the real world is all too casual in bleach



they cover japan. Outside of it we don't know anything.

 now it is your job to do shit about that.

But seriously as I said you can't assume their gates can be opened outside of the planet as a maximum.

 that's threading NLF.

We don't even know if they are covering life outside of earth or if there are real alien species in bleach.


----------



## Keishin (Mar 18, 2018)

They don't have range really. Nimaiya whipped Ichigo from the Royal Realm to front of his apartment in the world of the living  in a second with teleportation.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 18, 2018)

again that doesn't give them the ability to port from Mars to SS. Or even the Moon to SS. or the Sun to SS.

 it just gives them ability to port from anywhere within whatever hometown ichigo had to SS.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Mar 18, 2018)

No problem for broken Kamui

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sablés (Mar 18, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> Bleach may have the ability to port but we have no clue how far their range is


Yhwach created portal that covered the distance between SS and the RR, which is some 5 digit kilometers, iirc.

Gerard and co can't even teleport anyway. Yhwach was the anchor they used to "teleport" to RR. They can do it in SS because Vandenreich was on the reverse side of the city.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 18, 2018)

Still doesn't give them the ability to port outside of the Planet as far as the moon (300,000 km distance).

 or are you trying to say something else sables. I'm too sleepy(2:18 am) that your point probably flew ways away from me.


----------



## Keishin (Mar 18, 2018)

Sablés said:


> Yhwach created portal that covered the distance between SS and the RR, which is some 5 digit kilometers, iirc.
> 
> Gerard and co can't even teleport anyway. Yhwach was the anchor they used to "teleport" to RR. They can do it in SS because Vandenreich was on the reverse side of the city.


 Lille can summon them back as well. Any Sternritter could.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 18, 2018)

again you guys didn't even gave any shit that would let them cover the distance. Sables gave some vague numbers but that isn't even going to account to moon distance considering the moon at minimum distance is still 6 digit km away from earth..


----------



## Sablés (Mar 18, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> Still doesn't give them the ability to port outside of the Planet as far as the moon (300,000 km distance).
> 
> or are you trying to say something else sables. I'm too sleepy(2:18 am) that your point probably flew ways away from me.


I was clarifying the greatest shown distance, that's all.

26000~ kms according to regi's blog.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 18, 2018)

Sablés said:


> I was clarifying the greatest shown distance, that's all.


okay thanks. I thought it was something else.


 again I'm not really thinking properly, just got home from traveling for 2 days and it is 2 am and I haven't really slept yet.


----------



## Keishin (Mar 18, 2018)

The greatest shown distance is Kenpachi coming back from being dumped in some galaxy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 18, 2018)

Keishin said:


> The greatest shown distance is Kenpachi coming back from being dumped in some galaxy.



 keep dreaming.


----------



## Sablés (Mar 18, 2018)

Keishin said:


> The greatest shown distance is Kenpachi coming back from being dumped in some galaxy.


...

shut up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Mar 18, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> okay thanks. I thought it was something else.
> 
> 
> again I'm not really thinking properly, just got home *from traveling for 2 days* and it is 2 am and I haven't really slept yet.


Use Teleport next time

And good night

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Mar 18, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> okay thanks. I thought it was something else.
> 
> 
> again I'm not really thinking properly, just got home from traveling for 2 days and it is 2 am and I haven't really slept yet.


better get some red balls


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 18, 2018)

Saitama is planet level

Genos and up are relativistc


----------



## Steven (Mar 18, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Saitama is planet level
> 
> Genos and up are relativistc


What makes them relativistic?


----------



## Alita (Mar 18, 2018)

Daio said:


> It's like you ignored everything I said. I simply stated that Gerard has shown to regenerate without a body and his power is based on conceptual/emotional bs. Thus, simply annihilating his body with raw power isn't going to end him.



So your arguing Gerard is a conceptual being? Do you have any hard proof of that? Even if he was there is nothing he can do to any top tiers in OPM. They are capable of killing him numerous times over and running circles around him while he can do nothing to them in return so I still would consider it a victory for OPM side.



shade0180 said:


> Just going to say this again
> 
> Regen is unrelated to Durability.



I'm pretty confident they are related. It's the reason why we don't assume edo tensei from Naruto can regenerate from any attack despite them being able to regenerate even when no trace of their body remains.


----------



## Keishin (Mar 18, 2018)

The best shown feats of edo tensei regen are madaras body collapsing in of itself from a quake.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 18, 2018)

Keishin said:


> The best shown feats of edo tensei regen are madaras body collapsing in of itself from a quake.


Wrong. Both Edo Madara and Mu regened from being obliterated from the meteors that Madara pulled down.


----------



## Keishin (Mar 18, 2018)

From the quake created by the second "meteor"*


----------



## Alita (Mar 18, 2018)

Sai's brother was blown up completely and still regenerated despite nothing being left of him. Deidara was also very confident he'd regen from his suicide move despite that technique leaving nothing left of him. Edos were also regenerating from attacks from juubito before he used the truth seeking balls.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 18, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> I'm pretty confident they are related. It's the reason why we don't assume edo tensei from Naruto can regenerate from any attack despite them being able to regenerate even when no trace of their body remains.



Did you know why the edo tensei ban happened ?


Seriously durability has nothing to do with Regen.
let me prove this shit to you

lets forget about AoE for this example

A guy with reg was stabbed by a knife on his palm.

- he will heal that shit.

the stabber is - wall level - again he will heal that shit

the stabber is -mountain level - it won't change shit because the damage they did is the same and he will heal that shit.

the stabber is - galaxy level - again it won't change because the damage done to him is the same and he will heal it again.

SO how is it related to his durability?  every shit that stabbed him already fucking broke his durability in the first place.'


there are different level of regen

there's also a reason why Schrodinger is fucking impossible to and needs you to be universal to kill it even if the verse has no universal in it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 18, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> What makes them relativistic?


 Genos dodging the G4 robot's lasers which are explicitly called light and Genos only won because he abused the fact that they are light. 

The arguments against it is that we can see the lasers (extremely demanding condition for fiction) and that the lasers curve at the beginning.

I argue that the lasers being called light and the Win being secured because they are light, far outweighs the counter evidence.


----------



## Alita (Mar 19, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> Did you know why the edo tensei ban happened ?
> 
> 
> Seriously durability has nothing to do with Regen.
> ...



I was speaking more in regards to AOE attack not concentrated piercing/cutting. I agree they could regen from stuff that just cuts/stabs. But AOE stuff that wipes them out all at once I'm alot more skeptical about.

As far as edo is concerned they were banned cause folks engaged in NLF for their regen alot claiming they could regen from stuff way beyond what they were shown. The most they have shown or stated to regen from are continent+ attacks so that's the max we assume they can regen from in terms of dc.

And are you referring to schrodinger from hellsing? He was omnipresent(Everywhere and nowhere) and thus very difficult to kill so I could understand needing strong reality warping or universal dc to deal with him.


----------



## Amol (Mar 19, 2018)

Saitama punches them to Sun. 
And Dis Bleach Wank


----------



## Iwandesu (Mar 19, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Genos dodging the G4 robot's lasers which are explicitly called light and Genos only won because he abused the fact that they are light.
> 
> The arguments against it is that we can see the lasers (extremely demanding condition for fiction) and that the lasers curve at the beginning.
> 
> I argue that the lasers being called light and the Win being secured because they are light, far outweighs the counter evidence.


that lasers dont work as real laser so no they arent real lasers 
Feats>statements


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> I was speaking more in regards to AOE attack not concentrated piercing/cutting. I agree they could regen from stuff that just cuts/stabs. But AOE stuff that wipes them out all at once I'm alot more skeptical about.
> 
> As far as edo is concerned they were banned cause folks engaged in NLF for their regen alot claiming they could regen from stuff way beyond what they were shown. The most they have shown or stated to regen from are continent+ attacks so that's the max we assume they can regen from in terms of dc.
> 
> And are you referring to schrodinger from hellsing? He was omnipresent(Everywhere and nowhere) and thus very difficult to kill so I could understand needing strong reality warping or universal dc to deal with him.



there's also Darsh from Bastard.

 seriously again regen has nothing to do with who or what or how you got destroyed, what matters is how much you yourself can regenerate.

Obvious shit that can neg a regen is another story.

you aren't countering the energy that destroyed your body to regen in the first place, you only need to fill up the missing parts of your own missing body part to regen.

so why would you need a country/continental/planetary/Stellar/Star System/Galaxy or even Universal level of energy to regen a body part as small as a humans have that you are missing after getting hit? when said energy that has done the damage has already dissipated after the attack was done.


----------



## Daio (Mar 19, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> So your arguing Gerard is a conceptual being? Do you have any hard proof of that? Even if he was there is nothing he can do to any top tiers in OPM. They are capable of killing him numerous times over and running circles around him while he can do nothing to them in return so I still would consider it a victory for OPM side.



Kinda but not really. The only relevant part is no one is killing him by conventional means due to his regeneration. Killing him over and over again is only going to get them killed eventually. He converts damage into size and power.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2018)

Daio said:


> He converts damage into size and power.



This shit is the NLF part of the powr.

 this is what you guys should be stupidly denying, This is basically the part I called The Hulk Wank.

Gerard's upper limit should be whatever the bleach cast have shown, You can't just assume he can endlessly grow stronger to universal shit just because of this power. This is just bullshit.

What you think he can be larger than the universe when he hasn't even shown to be bigger than a planet.

fucking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sablés (Mar 19, 2018)

Daio said:


> Killing him over and over again is only going to get them killed eventually. He converts damage into size and power.


Doesn't matter what his regen is like, the damage conversion aspect is definitely regulated by NLF. He'll only ever be as strong as he's shown.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 19, 2018)

iwandesu said:


> that lasers dont work as real laser so no they arent real lasers
> Feats>statements


 and we have feats of genos only winning because the lasers are light.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 19, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> and we have feats of genos only winning because the lasers are light.



that also put it in question as a laser.

 just going to throw this one shit out.

Lasers do indeed have a weakness to smoke and dust but not at the level of the laser that robot has shown.

that shit was cutting buildings, wood and metal poles near instantly,

a 30 kilowatt laser the real operational one in real world would need a few sec probably a minute to cut through shit as deep as those building. and it would need about 13200 feet to lose half of its power.

I'll point this one again smoke and dust might make it weaker but not to the point that it would be useless at point blank range.

 at using that as a point to prove it is real laser.


----------



## Ayy lmao (Mar 19, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> I was speaking more in regards to AOE attack not concentrated piercing/cutting. I agree they could regen from stuff that just cuts/stabs. But AOE stuff that wipes them out all at once I'm alot more skeptical about.
> 
> As far as edo is concerned they were banned cause folks engaged in NLF for their regen alot claiming they could regen from stuff way beyond what they were shown. The most they have shown or stated to regen from are continent+ attacks so that's the max we assume they can regen from in terms of dc.



If a character is able to regenerate from literally nothing, what good would destroying someone with building level durability, with a planet level attack, or galaxy level, do?  If they can create their entire body from literally nothing, then it doesnt matter what DC an attack has, it wont stop them from coming back. Only hax can stop the regeneration. 

If someone with universal+ DC, like current Goku, hit Cell, with an AOE blast that covered almost the entirety of cell's body but 1 of Cell's nucleus still survived, he will still regenerate, despite his durability being far below universal.  Because all he needs to regenerate is 1 cell.

Regeneration has absolutely nothing to do with durability at all.

Edo Tensei can regenerate as long as they are on earth, meaning if they arent on Earth or if Earth is destroyed, they cant regenerate.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Genos > us



And?

 and you clearly see the point I just said.



shade0180 said:


> I'll point this one again smoke and dust might make it weaker but not to the point that it would be useless at point blank range.



What does genos have to do with this?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 20, 2018)

Genos explicitly calls it light (and a laser but that's besides the point)


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> Genos explicitly calls it light (and a laser but that's besides the point)



because statement are be all end all,

oh wait.

 we never did that.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 20, 2018)

statements > us


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 20, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> statements > us



not when it is highly contradicted in the source material.


----------



## Steven (Mar 20, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> statements > us


So,LS GMG-Arc FT is now legit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Mar 20, 2018)

Alita54 said:


> Last I checked the most Gerard has tanked/regened from are island+ attacks. OPM top tiers are continent level.



regenerating doesnt work that way tho. it doesnt matter with how much force your head gets chopped off. when its off and you manage to regenerate you get scaled to the damage you managed to regenerate from, not how you received it.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 21, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> regenerating doesnt work that way tho. it doesnt matter with how much force your head gets chopped off. when its off and you manage to regenerate you get scaled to the damage you managed to regenerate from, not how you received it.


Not really. The only time DC comes into the picture is when it is vaping or annihilating. The main thing that works against regen is actually AOE because of dispersion and even that can be over done. For example if goka throws a punch at ban with planet level power but only the aoe of his fist vs bans face then Ban will still regenerate. He would have to damaged ban's constitution past blood splatter which is the furthest we've seen him come back from.


----------



## Alita (Mar 21, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> there's also Darsh from Bastard.
> 
> seriously again regen has nothing to do with who or what or how you got destroyed, what matters is how much you yourself can regenerate.
> 
> ...



Fair enough.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Mar 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Not really. The only time DC comes into the picture is when it is vaping or annihilating. The main thing that works against regen is actually AOE because of dispersion and even that can be over done. For example if goka throws a punch at ban with planet level power but only the aoe of his fist vs bans face then Ban will still regenerate. He would have to damaged ban's constitution past blood splatter which is the furthest we've seen him come back from.



thats exactly what i explained." regen works from the amount of damage you managed to regenerate from"


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 22, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> thats exactly what i explained." regen works from the amount of damage you managed to regenerate from"


The way you phrased it sounded like your regen gets scaled to the dc of an attack.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Mar 22, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> The way you phrased it sounded like your regen gets scaled to the dc of an attack.



it was supposed to sound like completely the opposite. i mean i even started with "it doesnt work like that" when i quoted something which said it does.


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 22, 2018)

Sablés said:


> Doesn't matter what his regen is like, the damage conversion aspect is definitely regulated by NLF. He'll only ever be as strong as he's shown.



I still find stuff like that dumb...not because of it being a NLF, but because there IS obvious workarounds with Gerard's power, yet we still need to slap that onto him so he can be... "fair"?

As far as I know, no one in One Punch Man at this moment has the ability to keep Gerard down and thus they should lose because of that situation alone...
But considering that if we say, put him in a universe that can easily rip apart, atom by atom, or simply is a low-mid tier reality warper, then it should be obvious as hell.

And even if we count the final part, what's stopping Gerard from just coming back the way the Quincy do? It's still an infinite stalemate, especially if Lille is in the picture.


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 23, 2018)

I don't think base Gerard is durable enough to be punched to the moon to begin with. Most likely the punch will either blow up his body or go through it like a paper after that he will just miracle himself to that level and only get stronger.

I would say same thing about Doomsday too they have no way of putting him down and eventually he will become stronger than them.


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 23, 2018)

BTW Gerard does not "regenerate" his letter is not R its M as in Miracle. He is miraculously healed and turned stronger.

Here is definition of his power *"an extraordinary and welcome event that is not explicable by natural or scientific laws and is therefore attributed to a divine agency."*


----------



## Affectugender (Mar 23, 2018)

Omniversal bleach confirmed 
kys


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 23, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> Omniversal bleach confirmed
> kys



No.
Don't twist what I'm saying. I know full well Gerard's ability(as well as most in Bleach) can effortlessly be wanked to NLF levels, but I'm not doing that.
What I'm saying is that I feel that it is just weird only having Gerard be as strong as his final form shows, that's all. Because it gives character he SHOULD be able to defeat simply by just allowing him to take him out over and over again even when he should, sooner or later, stomp them into the dirt.

But considering most top tiers that people LOVE putting these characters against have some other way instead of "beat enemy to death" to defeat Gerard, I find that rule superflous past "Have this better/more liked universe win".


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> What I'm saying is that I feel that it is just weird only having Gerard be as strong as his final form shows, that's all. Because it gives character he SHOULD be able to defeat simply by just allowing him to take him out over and over again even when he should, sooner or later, stomp them into the dirt.


So you think gerard is going to be universal level after a lot of beating then?


----------



## Affectugender (Mar 23, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> No.
> .


I was responding to what the other guy was saying but your wank is pretty funny too. 
By going through your logic nothing except Sage chakra can hurt Jubito not even Galaxy level attacks. Has HST surpassed DBZ?
Stop using one verse's logic to another.


----------



## Xhominid (Mar 23, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> So you think gerard is going to be universal level after a lot of beating then?



No.



Affectugender said:


> I was responding to what the other guy was saying but your wank is pretty funny too.
> By going through your logic nothing except Sage chakra can hurt Jubito not even Galaxy level attacks. Has HST surpassed DBZ?
> Stop using one verse's logic to another.



What? The only thing I'm saying is that most characters usually have SOMETHING once they get past a certain level that completely ignores Gerard's ability.

I don't believe only Sage Chakra cannot defeat Juubito, Kaguya or any of that nonsense. The only thing I am saying is that it's weird to limit a person's ABILITY to get stronger or something else when it continues to scale. I don't believe Gerard can become universe level as there is an obvious cap somewhere, but I don't believe Saitama can defeat him just by punching him really hard when he's at best continental. And either way considering how people wank Bleach anyway, there's no point when we usually get shit like Yhwach vs. Lucifer Morningstar completely straight anyway.


----------



## Affectugender (Mar 23, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> The only thing I am saying is that it's weird to limit a person's ABILITY to get stronger or something else when it continues to scale. I don't believe Gerard can become universe level as there is an obvious cap somewhere,


WTF is that cap then? Do you know? If you do please tell us. Saitama is blowing him up with one punch..


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 23, 2018)

Xhominid said:


> No


So you think he is going to be as large as a planet?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 24, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> So,LS GMG-Arc FT is now legit?


 no idea what that is


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 24, 2018)

Affectugender said:


> Omniversal bleach confirmed
> kys


You are taking things out of proportion. Gerard can get infinitely strong but it will take infinite amount of time and eternal, infinitely strong entity killing him over and over again without disspeling his divine magic.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2018)

J★J♥ said:


> You are taking things out of proportion. Gerard can get infinitely strong but it will take infinite amount of time and eternal, infinitely strong entity killing him over and over again without disspeling his divine magic.


no, just no.

as I said fucking Hulk wank.


----------



## J★J♥ (Mar 24, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> no, just no.
> 
> as I said fucking Hulk wank.


Hulk is not divine. Hercules then who did become multiversal at his peak.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 24, 2018)

Bleach wank is out of control


----------



## Affectugender (Mar 24, 2018)

J★J♥ said:


> You are taking things out of proportion. Gerard can get infinitely strong but it will take infinite amount of time and eternal, infinitely strong entity killing him over and over again without disspeling his divine magic.


I AM TAKING THINGS OUT OF PROPORTION WHEN YOU JUST SAID THAT


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2018)

J★J♥ said:


> There are no such characters in bleach so it is IMPOSSIBLE to achieve. Also Infinite has no ending so go figure dumbass



you are in a cross over versus forum.

who cares who exist in bleach.

 as I said someone will get that shit done if we leave it alone like you want it to also infinite indeed have no ending but there is still a process for it in the middle somewhere.


----------



## Dr. White (Mar 24, 2018)

Gerard vs goku when?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 24, 2018)

Dr. White said:


> Gerard vs goku when?


Gerard vs Fei Fong Wong


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2018)

gerard vs LT


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 24, 2018)

J★J♥ said:


> Hulk is not divine





J★J♥ said:


> You are taking things out of proportion. Gerard can get infinitely strong but it will take infinite amount of time and eternal, infinitely strong entity killing him over and over again without disspeling his divine magic.



This is the best NLF I've seen in a while . And I'm counting " Kugeblitz Temperature Natsu " .


----------



## Affectugender (Mar 24, 2018)

J★J♥ said:


> When I said that in a context that it would be impossible to achieve you fucking degenerate


When does the wank stop? Universe level? Multiverse level? Omniverse level? next thing u gonna say Gerard gonna get a
So strong he is gonna jump out of Beach.


----------



## Soca (Mar 24, 2018)

J★J♥ said:


> -snip-


Refrain from insulting people, thanks.


----------



## TYPE-Rey (Mar 24, 2018)

There have been people here who more or less tried to claim Universal shit in Belch due to one statement made by Rukia coupled with some sketchy ass mental gymnastics so that shit could be somehow be attributed to Mustache-koon.... so don't be surprised by this kind of stuff.If Mustache-koon can reach for the stars and be universal, why not some of his goons too?
"Wank finds a way." Always.


----------



## Imagine (Mar 24, 2018)

Marcelle.B said:


> Refrain from insulting people, thanks.


Stfu Marci

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 24, 2018)

@Marcelle.B it's perfectly okay to troll ban Imagine. I did it at least twice and no one cared.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 24, 2018)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> @Marcelle.B it's perfectly okay to troll ban Imagine. I did it at least twice and no one cared.


Good to know


----------



## Steven (Mar 24, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> no idea what that is


Sting,the White Dragon Slayer.And his roar is a laser 
So,Relativistic-LS GMG Arc FT?


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 24, 2018)

TYPE-Rey said:


> There have been people here who more or less tried to claim Universal shit in Belch due to one statement made by Rukia coupled with some sketchy ass mental gymnastics so that shit could be somehow be attributed to Mustache-koon.... so don't be surprised by this kind of stuff.If Mustache-koon can reach for the stars and be universal, why not some of his goons too?
> "Wank finds a way." Always.


 what's the statement



Acnologia said:


> Sting,the White Dragon Slayer.And his roar is a laser
> So,Relativistic-LS GMG Arc FT?


i'm down for it.

is there any more info


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Mar 24, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Sting,the White Dragon Slayer.And his roar is a laser
> So,Relativistic-LS GMG Arc FT?



This guy's "lasers" are bendy as fuck. You can actually see in the picture you yourself posted. 

And this one:



Rule number one of lasers: they don't bend.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> This guy's "lasers" are bendy as fuck. You can actually see in the picture you yourself posted.
> 
> And this one:
> 
> ...


you two are talking to a guy who believe this shit are real lasers

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 24, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> you two are talking to a guy who believe this shit are real lasers


 explicitly called light.

explicitly lost because they're light

that far overcomes the bending objection.

looking more at the FT one, they bend. Unles they're some strong stuff in its favor like the G4 robot's, then it isn't looking too hot for FT

G4 robot's lasers being light speed should be undeniable


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 24, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> explicitly called light.
> 
> explicitly lost because they're light
> 
> ...



laser bends - Laser is shot from the back and side of the shoulder and the head and it turns to the front of the G4 robot.

laser is in a form of a kamehameha - see the image the starting of a laser is bulging and the body of the laser is bending.

laser instantly weakens to vapor which it shouldn't even in the real world.

G4 robot lasers isn't lightspeed nor is it light.


----------



## Steven (Mar 25, 2018)

Mr. Black Leg said:


> This guy's "lasers" are bendy as fuck. You can actually see in the picture you yourself posted.
> 
> And this one:
> 
> ...


Dude i know.But with xmysticgohanx logic,they count as real lasers.He think G4 Bots Lasers are legit,even if they bend.Stings lasers have the same characteristics.According to his logic, stings lasers are also legit


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 25, 2018)

If statements are always true and that context doesn’t matter, then how do you explain the statements of literally every Gold Saint being the strongest despite feats spelling otherwise?

Or how the title for strongest cosmic in Marvel has shifted between LT, Phoenix Force, Beyonder, Oblivion, Eternity, Galactus and so many more despite LT having the best feats and literally being TOAA’s right hand man?

This is why we put feats over statements. Easily. Contradictions like this spring up.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 25, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Dude i know.But with xmysticgohanx logic,they count as real lasers.He think G4 Bots Lasers are legit,even if they bend.Stings lasers have the same characteristics.According to his logic, stings lasers are also legit


I acknowledge the bending objection. It is just far outstripped by other evidences. Fairy Tail seems to not have that. But I don't know a thing about Fairy Tail other than the first 20 episodes or so.


Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> If statements are always true and that context doesn’t matter, then how do you explain the statements of literally every Gold Saint being the strongest despite feats spelling otherwise?
> 
> Or how the title for strongest cosmic in Marvel has shifted between LT, Phoenix Force, Beyonder, Oblivion, Eternity, Galactus and so many more despite LT having the best feats and literally being TOAA’s right hand man?
> 
> This is why we put feats over statements. Easily. Contradictions like this spring up.


 i don't know anything about those series so I can't comment.

Looking at the marvel one though, it looks better to say that those 6+ nerds are constantly outstripping each other. It also depends on who is saying they're the strongest cosmic.

That's just one way to reconcile that. Besides, feats can be powerscaled. I'm sure each of their feats can be powerscaled to each other.  There's obviously other ways to reconcile those things but like I said I don't know anything about those series.

Perhaps they're so close to each other it depends on how they're each feeling at the moment. etc.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 25, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> i don't know anything about those series so I can't comment.
> 
> Looking at the marvel one though, it looks better to say that those 6+ nerds are constantly outstripping each other. It also depends on who is saying they're the strongest cosmic.
> 
> ...


It really doesn’t work like that. Marvel writers like to hype some characters up as the biggest and baddest but if you pick up any comic that has LT in it, you’ll know he’s the top dog because he answers directly to TOAA.

As for Saint Seiya, there are Gold Saints that are hilariously weak compared to the stronger ones and yet they’ve been stated to be the strongest before. We can chalk that up to Kurumada just having a terrible memory and being a drunken troll.

Statements are usually unreliable because nobody ever has perfect knowledge of what they’re claiming.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 25, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> It really doesn’t work like that. Marvel writers like to hype some characters up as the biggest and baddest but if you pick up any comic that has LT in it, you’ll know he’s the top dog because he answers directly to TOAA.
> 
> As for Saint Seiya, there are Gold Saints that are hilariously weak compared to the stronger ones and yet they’ve been stated to be the strongest before. We can chalk that up to Kurumada just having a terrible memory and being a drunken troll.
> 
> Statements are usually unreliable because nobody ever has perfect knowledge of what they’re claiming.


 answering directly to TOAA would normally be good enough (since it seems to be good implicit evidence) but those statements are better than that since they're explicit. Just have them all equal and call it a day.

As for Saint Seiya, in that case, it just looks to be like constant retcons. They were all true at the time until the latest statement was said.

> Statements are usually unreliable because nobody ever has perfect knowledge of what they’re claiming.

You're assuming people need to have perfect knowledge in order to make reliable statements


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Mar 25, 2018)

xmysticgohanx said:


> answering directly to TOAA would normally be good enough (since it seems to be good implicit evidence) but those statements are better than that since they're explicit. Just have them all equal and call it a day.


Except they really aren’t. We seen the other cosmic entities bowing before LT and the only person LT bows to is TOAA. LT is not one to listen to anyone else except for TOAA while we have instances of all the other cosmics obeying LT’s edict. The powerscaling is heavily lopsided in LT’s favor.


xmysticgohanx said:


> As for Saint Seiya, in that case, it just looks to be like constant retcons. They were all true at the time until the latest statement was said.


There’s no retcon involved. It’s just that we have cases of stronger Saints winning out against the weaker ones. We have Mu casually disposing of Deathmask and Aphrodite who in turn got easily beaten by Saga, Shura and Camus and the list goes on.


xmysticgohanx said:


> > Statements are usually unreliable because nobody ever has perfect knowledge of what they’re claiming.
> 
> You're assuming people need to have perfect knowledge in order to make reliable statements


That’s because usually when someone is right about stating something, they’re either informed or are incidentally right.

One of SEGA’s top employees just recently stated that Sonic is Flash’s equal. Now if you know who Flash is and you know Flash has a lot of different versions, you’d know this is hard to swallow because it was not at all specific.

Which illustrates my point. When people make statements, usually they’re thrown around without knowing what they’re talking about. Rarely people do know what they’re talking about.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Mar 25, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Except they really aren’t. We seen the other cosmic entities bowing before LT and the only person LT bows to is TOAA. LT is not one to listen to anyone else except for TOAA while we have instances of all the other cosmics obeying LT’s edict. The powerscaling is heavily lopsided in LT’s favor.
> 
> There’s no retcon involved. It’s just that we have cases of stronger Saints winning out against the weaker ones. We have Mu casually disposing of Deathmask and Aphrodite who in turn got easily beaten by Saga, Shura and Camus and the list goes on.
> 
> ...


 well in that case, it looks like you should just weigh all the evidences against each other and see what comes out as most likely.

G4's lasers not being light speed is only possible if you weigh feats ridiculously far above statements. Not that I would really call a laser bend a feat, at least not on par with strong feats like Character A beating Character B.

It's far easier to just assume OPM has technology to make light lasers bend if you truly care, I don't think that assumption is needed though.


----------



## nyugimon (Mar 27, 2018)

i did mention that everyone is in-character in scenario 1 so aizen doesn't get rekt immediately giving him time to use ks; and if ks is being used then lille might be able to shoot some of the faster characters while they're hypnotized by it . i agree in scenario 2 when everyone is bloodlusted that aizen prolly gets raped horribly though .


----------



## Blanco (Mar 28, 2018)

Aizen solos


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 28, 2018)

Seriously why doesn't Aizen solo?? All he needs to do is use KS on saitama and make him solo his verse, saitama doesn't go for the kill in character, and Aizen uses KS before he does anything, Aizen is more than likely putting saitama in KS more times than not, and no one in OPM is stopping a rampaging saitama.


----------

